# Panniers?



## MacLean (6 May 2010)

Anyone got panniers for sale?

Needed for a LEJOG trip, cant justify £100+ in the shops so hopefully someone is selling some?


----------



## Soltydog (6 May 2010)

I dont have any for sale,but i've been using a pair of THESE for over 3 years now, with no problems. A bit cheaper than £100


----------



## MancRider78 (6 May 2010)

or if you want to have a nosey in shop, is there an edingburgh cycle coop near you. less than £100 depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## Gareth (6 May 2010)

I have been using 2 pairs of these for about 12 months now; 1 pair front, 1 pair rear. They are roomy, tough, robust, waterproof, easily installed/removed and cheap: £17.99 per pair.

On domestic utility and business runs I regularily load them to about 12.5 kgs each, giving me up to 50 kgs of payload, with absolutely no problems.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13690

and fully loaded on my bike:


----------



## MancRider78 (6 May 2010)

Gareth, might have a nosey at them myself as mine is starting to go


----------



## MacLean (6 May 2010)

Gareth they look just what im after.... Amazing price aswell...

As far as water proof I can just put everything in a bin bag and then put the bin bag in those. As I imagine they wont be as good in the water resistant department.


Do they attach with velcro or do they have special clips or what?


----------



## Gareth (6 May 2010)

Spring hook clips to the top bar of the pannier frame, short bungees & hooks to the bottom bar of the pannier frame. Each bag also includes a handle which is extremely useful when shopping, etc. Oh! and they are a massive 17 litres capaciy each.


----------



## MancRider78 (6 May 2010)

Double bag, I use that technique and have had a few bags catch on things inside and rip


----------



## Gareth (6 May 2010)

Spring Clips to the top bar of the pannier frame, short bungees & hooks to the bottom bar of the pannier frame. Each bag also include a handle which is most useful when shopping, etc. Oh! and they are a massive 17 litres capaciy each.

They have been totally; rain proof, puddle splash proof, sleet and snow proof though this last winter with me, not even dampness encroching inside them when I left them on the bike overnight in the garden during a wet spell.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 May 2010)

MacLean said:


> Anyone got panniers for sale?
> 
> Needed for a LEJOG trip, cant justify £100+ in the shops so hopefully someone is selling some?


you can borrow mine. Top of the range Agu. It may take a while to find the spare clips, so you may have to watch out for those. You can also borrow the rack to go with them. 

I've no idea how much postage will be, but pm me if you're interested.


----------



## MancRider78 (6 May 2010)

See Large Image

*Revolution Single Pannier*

One is a magic number
One pannier is all you might need to carry your stuff to college or work, or from the shops, or for a holiday, or to the gym or.... One full pannier weighs less than two. One pannier does not overtly unbalance the bike. One ride and you adjust to cycling with one pannier. One pannier on the bike puts a lot less stress on you than one rucsac on your back. Then if you ever discover you need to carry more, you can always get hold of a second Revolution Single Pannier. Then you have a pair.


600d ripstop nylon fabric - hard wearing - with a classy matt finish.
Easy to use click-fix pannier hooks.
The single main compartment's drawcord closure helps keep the weather out, as does the lid with its click-fix buckles.
Front pouch pocket - handy for storing things you might need on the move such as tools or a rolled-up waterproof.
Reflective stripes on the front and on both sides help keep you safe.
Average dimensions: 37cm tall x 24cm across x 13cm deep - the neat symmetrical shape makes this one pannier that you are unlikely to brush with your heel when pedalling.
Approx capacity: 12 litres
Colour: Black.
This is what I have been using, ok quality but only one for the same price and it is smaller. Glad my comp is working again. TY Gareth


----------



## MancRider78 (6 May 2010)

ECCOOP do spares, don't have any decent local shops I'm aware of near me so sorry if it looks like I'm pushing the same place


----------

